# Suche Haarschneidemaschine



## Laudian (2. Juli 2018)

Moin,

da meine Haare inzwischen leider immer weniger werden habe ich entschieden, dass der regelmäßige Gang zum Friseur nicht mehr lohnt.
Deswegen würde ich mir gerne eine Maschine zum Haarschneiden zulegen. Kann da von euch jemand etwas empfehlen?

Aktuell schneide ich die Haare immer auf ~2-3mm, bis zur kompletten Glatze ist es aber leider auch nicht mehr weit, wenn die Haare weiterhin in dem Tempo ausfallen.
Was ich mir wünschen würde ist eine Maschine, die man im Netzbetrieb nutzen kann, also mit angesteckten Stromkabel. 
Außerdem werde ich mir die Haare selbst schneiden, da soll es wohl einige Maschinen geben, bei denen dies aufgrund der Form wesentlich einfacher ist als bei anderen.

Preislich gerne so wenig wie möglich. Wenn es für 50€ etwas vernünftiges gibt ist das wunderbar, mehr als 150€ sollten es aber auf keinen Fall werden.

MfG
GlatzkopfLaudi


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. Juli 2018)

Ich verwende einen Haarschneider von Philips. Der hält seit ein paar Jahren und kostete nicht mehr als 40-50€. Das Kabel stört beim Schneiden, sodass es eigentlich praktisch ist, wenn das Gerät sich auch bedienen lässt, sobald kein Netzkabel angeschlossen ist. Da es kein aktuelles Model ist, kann ich den hier leider auch nicht verlinken. Die kürzeste Stufe ist 3mm.

Ich habe meine Haare oben nun ziemlich lange wachsen lassen und kürze nur hinten und an der Seite (auf 3mm). Vielleicht sollte ich sie auch mal wieder komplett kürzen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (2. Juli 2018)

Ich nutze seit etlichen Jahren Rasiergerät von Moser für Körperbeharrung und das ding funktioniert immer noch sowohl mit Akku aber auch direkt mit Netzteilkabel nutzbar.
Allerdings würde ich dir zu einem Gerät raten für Kopfbeharrung wo man auch sehr Kurz rasieren/schneiden kann(wenn nötig)und keine Verletzungen verursacht(einstellen der Schnittlänge).
Die Kabellänge sollte ausreichend lang  und das Gerät handlich sein und wenns geht nicht so schwer. Wenn man auf einige dinge darauf achtet findet man auch den richtigen,ein beispiel Produkt

Moser 1400-0458 Haarschneider Edition 1400 (Netzbetrieb): Amazon.de: Drogerie & Korperpflege

Gibts auch andere Modele,kannst ja mal schaun welcher eventuell für dich geeignet ist.

grüße Brex


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Juli 2018)

Hi,

benutze seit ca. 3-4 Jahren einen Braun Series5/Series 3 HairClipper (is' mir grad nicht ersichtlich welchen ich nun habe^^). Kabel, internes Akku und hat glaube 50€ gekostet. Mehrere Aufsätze und Reinigungsbürstchen, kleinster Aufsatz hat 3mm, ohne Aufsatz 1mm(?) quasi Haut. Schneide mir seit ca. *rechnet* 20/21 Jahren die Haare mit der Maschine selbst (ich war wohl Trendsetter mit meinem fast Untercut/Seitenscheitel).

Kurze rede langer Sinn, gute Rasierer für wöchentliches schneiden bekommst ab 50€, ok vielleicht mittlerweile 70€, aber mehr brauchst du für "normale Glatze" nicht. Wenn du Übergänge schneiden möchtest schau halt was für Aufsätze dabei sind.
Außerdem empfehle ich einen ca. 15x20cm großen Schminkspiegel, der Billigste von Rossman oder so, mit ein wenig Übung hält man dann, vor dem Badspiegel, den Spiegel in der einen Hand und den Rasierer in der anderen Hand, und muss sich nicht den Nacken im Badspiegel verrenken


----------

